# Quiet skimmer for a 15 gallon?



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Any suggestions? I think the "Azoo Mignon Skim" I have on the tank must be broken. It's so flipping noisy.

I need something quiet. The tanks next to my desk, where I spend most of my time listening to music, so it needs to be silent basically. 

Or should I just run skimmer-less?


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

After a bit of twiddling I found the top half of the impeller had slid down about 4mm. It's a lot quieter now, but still not quiet enough..


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Personally, I would either just go without, or I would us an internal air driven skimmer, such as the Coralife Counter Current seen here: Protein Skimmer Counter Current - Small | Air Stone Driven | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


----------

